# PRC-152 Pouch



## lrs143 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thoughts?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thats pretty AWESOME!!!!

Usual 152 pouches require some love if you want to rock a KDU (aka cut up the pouch)

I like the top strap, it looks like it has enuff slack to wrap around.
I just hope it doesn't put stress on the VOLUME button.

One question, how will it attach to MOLLE....or are the usual tabs left out of this Photo...?


Put me down for 5 to test when you are ready to sell......as long as you accept something other then PAYPAL.

Thanks!


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got it riding on my rig and it's very solid. I used Malice clips. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 25, 2015)

And the 1/8" shock cord retention strap over the top doesn't put any stress on the volume knob at all.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 25, 2015)

PM enroute.....thanks!


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 26, 2015)

Correct layout on the back.


----------



## CDG (Feb 28, 2015)

Does the retention strap affect the ability to attach audio connectors?


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 28, 2015)

There's enough slack to accommodate connectors.
Sold the Multicam I had so Coyote is it for a couple weeks.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2015)

Army just bought a bazillion 154s...make stuff for that POS.  It heats up like a mofo.


----------

